# Military Plow Truck Gets Paint



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I finished my repaint on my plow for my M37 Military truck this weekend. Also put a new cutting edge on it and new side markers.

I went from this: 









To this:


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is a walk around video of it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sweet man! thats a nice unique setup! I love old military trucks.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

That truck is cool ussmileyflag


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

That is a sawwweeeet looking truck ya got there man!


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys....Some people like to think of these trucks as the Hummer back on the day. And it will just about pull anything if it has traction.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Thats sweet, I bet with some chains you could push anything forever. The plow looks good, you should paint the lift piston black or something, the old red kind of sticks out.

Unique setup!


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Ford445;638408 said:


> Thats sweet, I bet with some chains you could push anything forever. The plow looks good, you should paint the lift piston black or something, the old red kind of sticks out.
> 
> Unique setup!


Chains would give it ultimate traction...but for what I use it for it still will push or pull anything. This will actually push just as much snow at my F-350 with no traction issues. ARB used to make air locker for this truck but they don't anymore. There are a couple other companies that make limited slips for these trucks, which would help greatly seeing as it has open differentials.

Picture this truck pulling out my F-350 from the mud, like it was not even behind it, it's done it before. Also this truck will idle up a steep hill no problem with no pedal.

I should paint the lift cylinder I just ran out of paint, I'll get to it at some point.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

A buddy of mine has an old power wagon with similar tires. It was a military truck at one time, with the huge winch on the front. That thing with the original tires will pull or push anything, its amazing. It even does well in the mud.

Like I said, a very cool setup.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great it must be a beast.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Beast would be a mild way to put it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

1. How big is that plow? 
2. What size motor do you have in it? 
3. What year is it? 
4. Who makes it?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

mercer_me;638543 said:


> 1. How big is that plow?
> 2. What size motor do you have in it?
> 3. What year is it?
> 4. Who makes it?


7.5 Fisher(built specifically for this model truck)
Straight Six, 230ci, 80hp
1951
Manufacture: Dodge
Model: M37 3/4 Ton, 4 Speed, Hi/Low Range, 5.88 gears

M37s were made in the 50s and 60s, they were the do all truck for the military. They are similar to a Dodge Power Wagon and share many of the same parts.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

so jelious iv been wanting another m37 since I sold my last one. happen to know any in decent condition in the NE? Yours is in great condition. Awsome truck man


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Very Sweet


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

killed300ex;638607 said:


> so jelious iv been wanting another m37 since I sold my last one. happen to know any in decent condition in the NE? Yours is in great condition. Awsome truck man


I actually think that there is one for sale in the town I live in, I don't drive by it that often but if I do I'll check to see if it's still for sale.

They come up every now and then in uncle henrys and I see a hand full driving up north in Maine.

I actually bought mine of a guy who has been rebuilding them most of his life, I think he told me he had 20 plus at one point in various different conditions.

He just built one to be woods buggy, took the fenders, cab, windshield, doors all off, repainted it forest green and built a wood bed for it. He does great work and had sold trucks that are show condition that he has rebuilt for 25,000. I don't think he has any at the moment because he is slowly starting to get out of the hobby and not rebuild them anymore.

Actually I used to see one in Portsmouth when I lived down there, had a meyer plow on it to, wasn't for sale though at the time.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that is soooo cool, looks like it can climb a tree wesport


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

if there is one for sale let me know i am deffinitly interested. There is one down this way thats 1/2 thru the restoration sold in peices haha dont think i want to start a project like that


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

try over on http://www.steelsoldiers.com/index.php great people and lots of mill truck stuff .


----------



## Motorcityman (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking M37!! I've always been a big fan of them, I used to have a WC51 (weapons carrier) dodge from WW2 which is daddy to the M37. I'd like to pick one up and do a cummings conversion on one, makes it the ultimate truck in my opinion. Rock solid platform of a 4x4. The plow came out nicely too. This is my current MV, I wouldn't dare mount a plow to it though...The heater sucks and in its current state its a little too breezy


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

That's a good looking rig.

As far as cummins conversions check this guy out he does unbelievable work, he had 3 4bta powered dodges.

http://imageevent.com/moosecreekmaple/m37project

check out his drop down menu for all the other builds he's done


----------



## thedeersmacker (Nov 16, 2008)

Is that an honest -to-goodness HF rig bolted to the quarter-panel ? and , does it work???


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Geared so low that 45mph is 'probably flying wouldn't want to go much faster w/ primitive brakes they were equipped with anyhow. Used to be said Pow Wags could get through anything except a gas station! Nice truck though, I wish I had time and $$$ for cool toys like that.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

thedeersmacker;639231 said:


> Is that an honest -to-goodness HF rig bolted to the quarter-panel ? and , does it work???


Ahhhh.....are you referring to my truck? and what to you mean by an HF rig?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

adksnowo;639263 said:


> Geared so low that 45mph is 'probably flying wouldn't want to go much faster w/ primitive brakes they were equipped with anyhow. Used to be said Pow Wags could get through anything except a gas station! Nice truck though, I wish I had time and $$$ for cool toys like that.


45mph is literally the max speed for my truck, a lot of people swap out to 4.89 gears and make it a little more drivable around town, and it gets about 9-10 mpg


----------

